
Legal Help – C Corporation Post Establishment Stock Issuance - kck0
We are a startup already established in Turkey. We’re establishing another company in Delaware to raise SAFE investments and M&#x2F;A in the future. Since our existing angel investors are a part of our company in Turkey and our establishment agreement in Turkish Company prevents us from establishing without them in the same industry(No Competition). We’ve established the company with our investors and they are formally part of the company as Founders. Now we’re in the post-establishment phase of our C Corporation thus we need to issue authorized stocks. We’re stuck on reserving an option pool; If we don’t issue all the authorized shares our shares won’t be same with our previous company but we won’t have any authorized shares left. On the other hand if we reserve an option pool we won’t have the equal amount of shares agreed on establishment.<p>Problems
- What are the consequences of having no reserved authorized stocks in the future?
- As founders, if we want to authorize more stocks or use our stocks to establish an employee pool as requested by V.C. do we face any enourmous taxes or legal fees?
======
brudgers
This sounds messy. Hire a lawyer if it matters.

~~~
kck0
Yeah I guess i'll probably do that

